# Goat pens



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

Does anybody know where I can buy nice goat pens from in the state of Kentucky or Indiana?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do you mean by goat pens? I use corral panels in my barn to make goat stall areas and then have permanent fencing to fence them in pastures.


----------



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

To make proper goat pens. The area I am working with is 10' x 40'. I want 8 pens 5'x5'. I would like to be able to open the pen gate which would go straight across to make 5'x10' pens or open a couple to make a creep feeder.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know what your budget is, but Light Livestock Supply has some nice panels that you can do that with.


----------

